# Silicone tooling foam?



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Anybody ever use this stuff? It _looks_ like a good idea, but I've seen so many "great" ideas for handling silicone come and go, and mostly nothing works very well. I just bought a can, but haven't tried it yet.







The instructions say:


Prepare seam and apply bead of silicone as usual; silicone must come in contact with both sides of the joint.
Immediately spray SeamsEasy tooling foam directly on to bead and tool as necessary. The spray prevents the silicone from spreading out on the surface. Once desired results are achieved, the seam of silicone is allowed to cure and the tooling foam dries without leaving any noticeable residue.


*Clean up:* as you tool the silicone, the spray causes the excess silicone to collect on your finger in a non-tacky ball. The non-tacky ball of silicone can then be transferred to a paper towel with ease. WASH HANDS with soap and water.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

denatured alcohol is what i use


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> denatured alcohol is what i use


I've used isopropyl acohol to extend working time, but it thins the silicone and makes it spread more. Makes it a bit hard to work. It's good when you're in a bind and need more time to get it wiped.


----------

